# bear with me



## Doval

bear with me...agüente comigo???


----------



## Vanda

Tá certo, Doval. É isto mesmo.


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> Tá certo, Doval. É isto mesmo.


Obrigado Vanda. Você eh maravilhosa de verdade!!


----------



## jazyk

Ou acompanhe o meu raciocínio, dependendo do contexto.


----------



## Leandro

Ditto, jazyk!


----------



## Outsider

Doval said:


> bear with me...agüente comigo???


Lamento, mas não estou de acordo com essa tradução. 
"Agüente comigo" não se diz em português, mas de qualquer modo "agüentar" é "to put up with", o que não é o que "bear with me" significa!

Não é fácil traduzir esta expressão. Quer dizer aproximadamente "Escute-me", "Ouça", mas tem uma conotação de "Tenha paciência, espere um pouco e ouça o que eu tenho a dizer".

Também gosto da tradução do Jazyk.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! pois então é minha vez de discordar de você, Outsider, que aguente comigo não seja usado no português. Dizemos e muito: aguenta a mão aí! O que, parafraseando, posso muito bem dizer : aguenta aí comigo! ou então "segura essa aí pra mim", é uma questão de opção apenas. 
Portanto, Doval, se você disser aguenta aí comigo, conforme o seu contexto, como muito bem lembrado pelo Jazyk, todo o mundo vai saber o que você está dizendo!


----------



## Outsider

Talvez se use, então, mas acho que não quer dizer o mesmo que "bear with me".


----------



## jazyk

Concordo com o Outsider, e as expressões usadas pela Vanda são-me novas (com exceção de agüenta a mão aí, mas não é igual a bear with me).  Bear with me pode ser dito, por exemplo, quando alguém está tentando explicar algo mas não tem muito êxito e pede ao ouvinte que tenha paciência que já conseguirá sair-de dessa.

Agüenta a mão aí pode ser algo como hold on, hold the fort (while I'm gone) ou alguma coisa do gênero.


----------



## Vanda

Descobri para que serve ser mais velho do que os outros: a gente já teve oportunidade de ver mais coisas. hehehe

Brincadeiras à parte, Minas, para mim, é o berço dos regionalismos/ expressões/ditados, etc. Só encontro páreo para mineiro no nordeste e no extremo sul do país. Agora, segura essa onda aí para mim!


----------



## jazyk

*: : I asked my French students to "bare with me" and realised I couldn't explain it's origin, meaning or even certain of it's spelling. I'm also aware "to bare" occurs in many other phrases eg "to bare in mind" etc *
*: Unless your students are nudists, you were likely to be asking them to *bear* with you. One of the many meanings of the verb "to bear" is to "To press, force one's way against resistance; to move with effort, with persistence, or with a distinct bias in some direction" (from the OED). So "bear with me" means persist in me in something, a line of reasoning, perhaps. It's also to "bear in mind" as in to bear or carry some though in mind. *
* 
Segura essa onda aí não me parece a expressão adequada. Enfim...
*


----------



## Vanda

ooops, o que a expressão que eu usei quer dizer que eu não entendi? Se é alguma coisa ofensiva, por favor, me perdoa. Não tenho a mínima idéia. Eu a usei no sentido de "me ajuda aí".
E aqui saio desta, antes de dizer mais besteiras que possam ser mal-interpretadas.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

bear tem muitas definciones _tambem e uma u_rsa.  
Bare vim do otros raiz e tem muitos significados.   Estar pelado. o ficar vacio.  
The bedroom was bare.  (O dormitorio estava vacio)


----------



## CarlosGilberto

bear with me, e como dizer tolera-me.
Muitas veces se disse "bear with me a moment": tolera-me um momento.  Significa que espere unos segundos en lo que corrigo-me o oriento-me,  meus pensamentos o papeles o ideas o qualquera cosa.


----------



## aurette

CarlosGilberto said:


> bear with me, e como dizer tolera-me.
> Muitas veces se disse "bear with me a moment": tolera-me um momento. Significa que espere unos segundos en lo que corrigo-me o oriento-me, meus pensamentos o papeles o ideas o qualquera cosa.


 
i agree with you, carlosgilberto, 
 from my experience with native english speakers, the meaning of _bear with me_ is wait for a second, but not necessarily to recollect my thoughts


----------



## CarlosGilberto

i agree too, it doesn't have to be only to recollect my thoughts.  It could also be just to get out a complex idea, that one may have to develope slowly so that it may be understood.  But there are many reasons.  Most often in my life I have heard it in those senses I have mentioned.


----------



## Doval

jazyk said:


> *: : I asked my French students to "bare with me" and realised I couldn't explain it's origin, meaning or even certain of it's spelling. I'm also aware "to bare" occurs in many other phrases eg "to bare in mind" etc *
> *: Unless your students are nudists, you were likely to be asking them to *bear* with you. One of the many meanings of the verb "to bear" is to "To press, force one's way against resistance; to move with effort, with persistence, or with a distinct bias in some direction" (from the OED). So "bear with me" means persist in me in something, a line of reasoning, perhaps. It's also to "bear in mind" as in to bear or carry some though in mind. *
> 
> *Segura essa onda aí não me parece a expressão adequada. Enfim...*


*???? *- *bear with* *:* to be indulgent, patient, or forbearing with *: **ENDURE* <_bear with _the old bore for a while longer> (Merriam-Webster Unabridged Dictionary). Be patient with me!


----------



## Doval

Outsider said:


> Lamento, mas não estou de acordo com essa tradução.
> "Agüente comigo" não se diz em português, *mas de qualquer modo "agüentar" é "to put up with", o que não é o que "bear with me" significa*!
> 
> Não é fácil traduzir esta expressão. Quer dizer aproximadamente "Escute-me", "Ouça", mas tem uma conotação de "Tenha paciência, espere um pouco e ouça o que eu tenho a dizer".
> 
> Também gosto da tradução do Jazyk.


Outsider, I agree and disagree. "To put up with" and "to bear with" have overlapping shades of meaning. In my case, I wanted to tell someone to be patient with me because I was busy and might appear to be ignoring them at times, i.e., to tolerate and "put up with" my apparent rudeness, and that they should know that I will respond to them in time, as soon as I can.


----------

